# are their any GOOD furry games out their



## lockaboss (May 31, 2016)

ive seen a game called armello but i havent seen a lot of furry games


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 31, 2016)

skyrim......


----------



## xofrats (May 31, 2016)

Starfox 
also there's a attorney game called aviary attorney which is pretty good.
I guess Animal Crossing is kinda furry?


----------



## llMeanlightll (May 31, 2016)

Not sure about furry games but there's Feral Heart (which may probably be dead silent soon) which is just an open world online chatroom where you can either be a feline or canine, it's not anthropomorphic but it's still something? Arokai is the same but sadly it's still in development though probably worth waiting for, at least for me anyway ^^"

Also I don't think this is in the right forum discussion? -shrugs-


----------



## ~T.K~ (May 31, 2016)

I have not played this in a long time and I don't even know if it's still active; Overgrowth
fighting rabbits, wolves, and cats.


----------



## Gryffe (Jun 1, 2016)

Well, you have some choice.

Dust : An Elysian Tail, if you want a 2D BTA with a great story and gorgeous visuals.
Freedom Planet for a more fast-paced platforming game à la Sonic.
Cave Story, where you play a robot lost in an island floating in the sky. The plot (pretty good btw) revolves around the Mimigas, a race of anthropomorphic rabbits which you'll need to rescue.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 3, 2016)

Undertale, Armello, Dust and Elysian tale,  Freedom planet,  Stories: The path of Destinies , star fox,  overgrowth, Kero blaster and Hell Yeah!: Wrath of The Dead Rabbit  That's all I can think of at the moment


----------



## Storok (Jun 3, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Stories: The path of Destinies


Ouh yeah this is a good one


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 3, 2016)

Bad Rats, Bubsy 3D


----------



## Zipline (Jun 9, 2016)

3You guys all missed the best ones of all! >:3
Ratchet and Clank games and Solatorobo are amazing games!


----------



## Gryffe (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, yeah, Red the Hunter ! But this one is a weird call since the heroe like to transform into a human 
How can you mention Ratchet and Clank and forget about Jax & Daxter ? Daxter is so cool he gots his own games !


----------



## Volp3 (Jun 10, 2016)

If it'll be finally available - Antilia. Looks pretty good. Also, Mission of Crisis on android, enjoyable game


----------



## tocha (Jun 11, 2016)

conkers bad fur day/conker: live and reloaded!


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 11, 2016)

Hotline Miami. Choose from 27 fursonas, unleash your rage on blasphemous humans :^)
Also, you can wear a fursuit in Saints Row 4. And be a complete in-game moron at the same time. So, this is probably the closest thing to a "stereotypical furry simulator" you can ever find as of now


----------



## modfox (Jun 11, 2016)

inherit the earth: quest for the orb
great story
you play as Rif the fox and you look for an orb


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 11, 2016)

Crash Bandicoot.
Jak & Daxter.
Ratchet & Clank.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 11, 2016)

Final Fantasy 14 has straight-up furries I think.  I know in FF9 there's a REALLY cute mouse girl.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 11, 2016)

Saints Row 4 is positively full of furries. I mean they're furries that you kill obviously. Great game.


Can't believe no one has mentioned _Conker's Bad Fur Day._


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 29, 2016)

Stellaris, where you can give a whole new meaning to the term "Banana Republic" if you so choose.

Also, straight out of the gate you can make civilizations of foxes, cats, turtles, mushrooms, or even...







Space Parrots.

Granted, I'm also still amused by this video by iSorrowproductions.


----------



## Peacewalker (Jun 29, 2016)

-Starfox Series
-Banjo-Kazooie Series
-Conker Series
-Donkey Kong Series
-Crash Bandicoot 1, 2 and 3 (The others are just garbage)
-Ratchet & Clank Series
-Jack & Dexter
-Sonic the Hedgehog 1, 2, CD, 3, Sonic & Knuckles, Colours and Generations (In particular Generations)
-Duck Hunt
-Sly Cooper Series
-Animal Crossing Series
-Gex Series
-Bubsy Series (I know, it isn't good but give it a try if you played all the game listed before)
-Klonoa
-Sam & Max Series (One of the funniest game I've ever played)
-PaRappa the Rapper
-Worms Series (Worms are still animals)
-Earthworm Jim (As I said before, insects are animals)
-Diddy Kong Racing (A part of the Dk franchising,  but I want to list it anyway)
-Undertale (The game that everybody likes, except me, good but nothing too exceptional)
-Superfrog (An obscure title for the Amiga)
-Jazz Jackrabbit Series (Another oscure game for DOS)
-Battletoads
-Ecco the Dolphin (An obscure game for the Sega Genesis, be aware it's difficult like trying to keep the ice from melting in hell)
-Five Nights at Freddy's (Another game that everybody loves except me, only this time I find it a shitty game)
-Yooka-Laylee (Not released,  yet. Anyway, did you get the joke? Yooka-Laylee sounds like Ukulele and it's the sequel of Banjo-Kazooie, so many instruments here)
-Spyro Series
-Pokemon Series

There are many other games that feature anthro characters, like Zelda, The Elder Scrolls (just to name a few) that I didn't include in this list because are often marginal characters or Sidekicks and the game doesn't rotate around them.

Let me know if I forgot something


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jul 2, 2016)

There's WolfQuest... As you can see by the title it's about wolves only, but it's free and pretty fun. Also there's The Endless Forest, which is a game where you control a stag with a humanoid face. Free, and strange.


----------



## janblu (Jun 23, 2018)

Major/Minor is a great game, while the main character doesn't have a specified fursona, the entire world is just a furries desire. And the story is downright amazing.


----------



## Flumpor (Jun 23, 2018)

There is some good VN stuff. Angels with Scaly Wings, The Pirate's fate etc. etc.

Recently Omensight came out and it is just a great game, the cell shaded look is just a stellar choice and the gameplay is very engaging. The previous game of that Studio "Stories: Paths of Destiny" was also OK.

If you want the probably best PC Port of all time, Dust: An Elysian Tail. It's a Metroidvania style game, but the artwork is fantastic, the story and characters are pretty good, but once again: The Options Menu is one of the most attractive things I've ever seen. (Fully resizable/customizable HUD with Colorbind mode <3 I mean I am not colorblind: BUT ITS THERE)

Tooth & Tail is one of the best RTS Games in recent times and the first one to really simplify build order to a satisfying degree. Actually quite the Achievement as other big studios kept trying and failing.

Take your pick, all three of those have their roots in the Furry aesthetic and are actual 8+/10 Games with or without the aesthetic.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Jun 28, 2018)

Fortnite wearing the Rex skin.....












Why am I such a loser   :l


----------



## Jayyy (Jul 14, 2018)

i made an account just to reply to a 2016 post. wooooo. anyways, try the game winds of change. simple and great.


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 14, 2018)

Since 2016, we can add Crash Bandicoots N'sane trilogy,Legend of Zelda: BOTW, Smite has a few, and don't forget the upcoming title Beyond Good and Evil 2. If we're talking any games then we can't forget Banjo Kazooie, Angry Birds, Animal Crossing, Bugsy (ew), Earthworm Jim, any Mickey game including Kingdom Hearts, a few Final Fantasy games, Five Nights at Freddies, Furcadia, Jax and Daxter, Parappa the Rappa..I could go on lol


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

I don't know... and isn't this a necro post?


----------



## Eli Wintershade (Jul 14, 2018)

I would say that conker's bad fur day is a really good furry game, if not nearly perfect. My only 2 warnings are that the M rating is not a joke, the game has some really morbid and sexually deviant humor, and unless you are into it you will not like most of the jokes. A great example is where a bee fucks a sunflower offscreen after you get her to show her breasts (I am not kidding that is a thing you have to do to complete the game). It also has a lot of toilet humor, which is not everyone's tastes. 

The other problem is the control scheme, I replayed it last year and the controls are very awkward, and it really shows how much the N64 needed a second analog stick. So I say emulate the game and put the C buttons on the right stick, as it helps a lot. Or you could have multiple control systems, as this game switches control styles a bunch.

If you can ignore those two things or they just do not bother you than you will find a beautiful game that is fun and brutal. The references to film and early to late 90s culture are beautiful and will make you laugh hard. It also has a multiplayer mode that has 4 or 5 fun scenarios that will keep you coming back. In short, great game but just don't get the Xbox version as it is censored and the multiplayer mode is scraped for a useless Xbox live mode. I recommend emulating it since the N64 version can go for up to 100$ as it is a rare game.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 14, 2018)

Someone might have mentioned it maybe, but Night in the Woods is pretty good. It's a quirky story game I watched a lets play of.


----------



## Amiris (Apr 28, 2019)

Niche, cattails, warriors untold tales and spore


----------



## larigot (Apr 28, 2019)

Overgrowth had potential, but they blew it


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 28, 2019)

Blinx Time sweepers, Dust and the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon


----------



## larigot (Apr 28, 2019)

Oeh, remember Jazz Jackrabbit?


----------



## Zehlua (May 1, 2019)

Inherit the Earth, Dust: An Elysian Tail, the entire Sonic franchise, Furcadia, NeoPets, Sly Cooper, Crash Bandicoot, Spyro the Dragon, the list goes on and on tbh


----------



## Solusthedragon (May 5, 2019)

Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden looks really good. Seems to be a futuristic (albeit perhaps less colourful, and darker) version of Divinity: Original sin 1 and 2 (there are enhanced editions of those also), and you can play as an anthro lizard in divinity as well.
There’s also Dragon Boy, a platformer in which a boy can turn into a dragon and lots of other things too.
Dragalia Lost on the phone also allows you to turn into a dragon (it’s awesome), yet I wouldn’t call every dragon exactly anthropomorphic (they are sentient though- And pretty awesome too). 
I’ve only played Divinity: Original Sin 2 and Dragalia Lost though, I’m not sure about the others, as I haven’t played them (yet)


----------



## SkyeLegs (May 5, 2019)

I was working on a big list of games with anthropomorphic characters, although it's still very incomplete and I haven't really updated it in a while with newer  games. Many of these probably wouldn't count as "furry" anyway, but it's able to be sorted by things like ratio of animal characters, whether they're playable, etc.


Also, Inherit the Earth: Quest for the Orb is still one of my favourites.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 1, 2019)

"SENRAN KAGURA Peach Ball" It's a Japanese pinball-style game where the girls have been turned into a fursona through convoluted silly magic, and you have to rescue them by playing the pinball and "bopping" them with the ball and other cutsy PG-13 type things. The girls are drawn 3D anime-style, they all wear their fursona ears/tail/etc, and are mentally transforming into their fursona's. It's pretty cute. They have rabbits, cats, dogs, a bear, etc...


----------



## Ghostbird (Nov 2, 2019)

Brutal paws of fury!  The furriest fighting game,  it's like street fighter with anthros.


----------

